# New House "Guest"



## Don M. (Apr 25, 2018)

One of the Granddaughters and Husband are taking a nice long vacation in Aruba.  We kind of "volunteered" to keep their dog while they are gone, and they took us up on it.  We haven't had a pet in over 15 years, so this is a bit of a relearning experience.  "Sid" is a rather large dog...a Catahoula Leopard...which seems to be one of the favorite breeds for wild boar hunting.  However, he is very well house trained and stays indoors for several hours a day, while they are at work.  So far, he has taken up a position at the front door...obviously waiting for the kids to come back.  I just hope he doesn't decide to go "exploring" in our forest when we let him out...but, so far, he just wanders around the yard, does his thing, and comes back in when he is done.  He is, however, a pretty good "alarm clock" and lets us know when it is 6AM and time for him to go outdoors.  I guess sleeping in will not happen for the next couple of weeks.  It's kind of fun having a dog around again, but probably not something we would want to do, long term.  

http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/catahoula-leopard-dog/


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 25, 2018)

Interesting dog, don't think I've seen one. Nice that he's well-trained.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2018)

Sounds like you and Sid will be watching over each other!  Hope you both enjoy the visit!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2018)

I've never met one of those dogs before Don.  I have heard that they are high energy, dominant and _may _be aggressive with other dogs.  Also heard they sometimes climb trees.  It sounds like he's a good boy, I hope you both have a nice visit.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2018)

I hope you'll have fun with this beautiful dog. First time I've seen one. The markings remind me of a calico cat.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2018)

We love our fur babies, but they are both little fellas.  Sounds like you got our work cut out for you,  Happy Scooping!!!


----------

